# BigScreamTV Halloween SPFX DVD!



## BigScreamer

Turn your TV into a MONSTER MACHINE with BigScreamTV!!!!!
From the Digital Visual Effects expert behind "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" and Showtime's "Outer Limits" comes this revolutionary Halloween product.

You've HEARD the many many Halloween sound effects loop CDs...well, 
now you can SEE the first-ever Halloween Visual Effects Loop DVD!

Halloween is an age-old holiday...but there haven't been any new-age tricks, until now.

In a multi-media-crazed special-effects riddled world filled with the 
"just try and fool/scare/impress-me crowd," this gag does the trick.
It's an amusement-park level visual effect produceable at home.
(AND...amusemet parks are now using it: see it in action at Six Flags Over St. Louis!)

It was designed specifically to do the age-old "Peppers Ghost" effect with a digital-age twist....and a TV set.
BigScreamTV is a series (three volumes currently) of DVDs loaded with heads...
monster heads, alien heads, ghouls..etc. (Get a HEAD this Halloween!) They
croak one-liners, have seances, cast spells, and generally try to trick, treat, taunt, haunt, thrill and chill everyone. It's perfect for trick-or-treat decor or for parties or haunted houses or window displays or stores or......you get the PICTURE!

It is NOT a "How-To" DVD. It is SCAREWARE for your TV. There is a "How-To"
section that is selectable to show you how to create gags so that the images
appear to float in the middle of the air like a hologram, and the image is ghostly transparent.
There are all sorts of tricks...(see BigScreamTV.info.) You can
simply "plug & play....or, you can get CARRIED AWAY!" Put the TV in a window....in
a picture frame...in a fireplace...on a table. YOU'VE GOT TO SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT!!!!
Create a crystal ball with a necromacer hovering inside!
The 3 volumes include: "Boo Tube," "Funny Bones," "Living Crystal Ball."
Each has a tame & untame track and a scary-tips/how-to section.

It will trick and treat everyone.

"T.V. It's not just for television anymore."

Turn that TV into an AMUSEMENT and AMAZEMENT MACHINE!

Visit BigScreamTV.info

BigScreamTV is now available at party, novelty and Halloween stores nationwide. It's also available on the web.

It was the hit of the 2003 tradeshow. Watch for it in the news and on talk shows!

BigScreamTV is a registered trademark of LightForm Productions, Inc.


----------

